# Accessing the ECU



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

Nobody said:


> Went in for an oil change and the dealership noticed my check engine light was on. They went in for a closer look, and two hours later came back out to tell me they were unable to connect to the cars on board computer. Then said "Well, I'm not really sure what we can do here." and I went on my way.
> 
> Has anyone ever experienced this before? If so, what did you do to correct the issue.
> 
> Thanks


Go back to a competent dealer..?

Thats strange they had that issue. Try going to Advanced or AutoZone and using their OBD II Reader. See if theirs will work.


----------



## Nobody (Feb 12, 2012)

Well that's what I thought too. But I can't get my OBDII to read either. I might try a different chevy dealer. There's another one fairly close by.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Nobody said:


> Went in for an oil change and the dealership noticed my check engine light was on. They went in for a closer look, and two hours later came back out to tell me they were unable to connect to the cars on board computer. Then said "Well, I'm not really sure what we can do here." and I went on my way.
> 
> Has anyone ever experienced this before? If so, what did you do to correct the issue.
> 
> Thanks



Nobody,
I would also suggest visiting a different dealer concerning this issue. I would like you to keep me posted on this. If you have any questions please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

Is the car totally stock? How long had you been driving with the CEL?


----------



## Nobody (Feb 12, 2012)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> Nobody,
> I would also suggest visiting a different dealer concerning this issue. I would like you to keep me posted on this. If you have any questions please feel free to contact me anytime.
> Thank you,
> Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


Can do.



Dale_K said:


> Is the car totally stock? How long had you been driving with the CEL?


I haven't messed with the engine or ECU at all. The CEL has been up for almost two weeks. I've got an appointment this friday with a different dealership to see if they are access the ECU. 

I just find it strange that they aren't able to connect to the cars computer.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Nobody said:


> I just find it strange that they aren't able to connect to the cars computer.


...*if* they tried connecting through the OBDII plug, it could be a bad OBDII connection or a bad ECU output going to the OBDII plug (wiring, pins, connections, etc.).


----------



## Nobody (Feb 12, 2012)

Alright so the ODBII Bluetooth module works just fine, I can hook it up to the Torque app on my phone. I went to use a cabled ODBII scanner and that wouldn't connect. No idea why the Bluetooth scanner works but a cabled one doesn't


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...*if* they tried connecting through the OBDII plug, it could be a bad OBDII connection or a bad ECU output going to the OBDII plug (wiring, pins, connections, etc.).


Could a bad ODBII port cause a check engine light?


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

obermd said:


> Could a bad ODBII port cause a *check engine *light?


...not likely.


----------



## Nobody (Feb 12, 2012)

The engine code was a lean code brought on by my intake. I upped my fuel to 91 octane and the code went away. 

I also was finally able to access the ECU. I still don't know why the dealer couldn't... I won't be going back to that dealership. I'll find one a little more competent.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Nobody said:


> ... I'll find one a little more *competent*.


 ...and, so _"...the journey of a 1,000 miles begins with a single step." -- "_Good Luck" finding one, because this is one of Global GM's _major_ problems, _*incompetent*_ dealerships!


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Nobody said:


> The engine code was a lean code brought on by my intake. I upped my fuel to 91 octane and the code went away.
> 
> I also was finally able to access the ECU. I still don't know why the dealer couldn't... I won't be going back to that dealership. I'll find one a little more competent.



Nobody,
I am happy to hear that you have had this issue resolved. If you ever have any questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Beaker (Mar 21, 2012)

I'd be saying replace the ECU.


----------



## cecaa850 (Apr 9, 2012)

Beaker said:


> I'd be saying replace the ECU.


A bad ECU would most likely give a driveability issue or check engine light. I'd lean more toward the communication bus between the ECU and DLC going down intermittantly.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

cecaa850 said:


> A bad ECU would most likely give a driveability issue or check engine light. I'd lean more toward the communication bus between the ECU and DLC going down intermittantly.


I'd actually start with verifying the ECU port is securly connected to the data cable. This sounds like a loose connection.


----------

